# Grand Theft - Tug



## PRR 60 (Apr 27, 2012)

Every so often there is a story that just makes me laugh. This is one of those.

A prisoner in transit escaped from his guards at Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport, and attempted his getaway by heading out onto the tarmac and trying to steal an aircraft tug. It did not work out too well.

From azcentral.com, 4/27/12:



> A prisoner who fled briefly onto the tarmac of Phoenix Sky Harbor International Airport had escaped from Yavapai County sheriff's deputies during a bathroom break, Phoenix police officials said Friday. John Riebesel, 22, made a run for it about 5:15 p.m. Thursday after he was escorted off a plane that had just landed from Detroit, Phoenix Officer James Holmes said.


The full story is HERE.


----------

